# Live trapping Baby Raccoons



## raccoonrelocater (Apr 25, 2006)

Does anyone know how old Baby raccoons are when they can live on their own?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

if they are not taught survival by the adult **** chances are it can not survive.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

My grandma has chicks and somthing got in the cage and killed some we put one of them in a live trap and the next night we cought 2 youngsters

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Breeding normally occurs during February and March (63 day gestation) young born during April or May (but can be as late as September, which lessens survival rate) litter size is usually two to four. Young are mobile within 10 weeks. Spend 1st winter with or near mother.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

are you aloud to shoot them if you trap them
:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## raccoonrelocater (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the help. The baby raccoons seem to have left once the mother was caught.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

gray squirrel said:


> are you aloud to shoot them if you trap them
> :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


You'll need to refer to your State Trapping/Hunting regulations for an answer to that. In Indiana, if you own/lease the land where damage is occuring you may, but the CO needs to be advised of it.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks smitty for the answers


----------

